# Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?



## oldmorpheus (5. August 2008)

Hallo MeFo-Spezis
Was ist denn von dieser Rute zu halten:

Balzer Steckrute Platinum Seatrout , Länge 3,15m, WG 10-45 g., Transportlänge 165 cm, Gewicht 335 g.

Soll jetzt 49,95 statt 99,90 kosten.
Habe über die Platinum Serie nicht allzuviel gefunden.
Fischt die vielleicht jemand hier und kann mal was dazu sagen?

Lohnt sich die Mehrausgabe z.B. für die Edition Magic Seatrout 45 für 84,90EUR? - ist immerhin über 100g leichter


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Moin |wavey:

Ich kann Dir leider zu beiden Ruten nichts sagen. Aber 'nen kleinen Tipp hab ich für Dich 

Hov-Micha fischt die BALZER Edition Magic Seatrout 3.15m 10-45g
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072

Frag ihn doch mal per PN 

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Volker72 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Hallo

Also ich habe die Edition Seatrout und habe mir diese auch im Sonderangebot bei Schirmer bestellt. Sie sollte eigentlich 160 € kosten . Ich habe dann aber auch nur 84€ bezahlt. Die Mehrausgabe lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Die Rute ist leicht ,liegt sehr gut in der Hand und ist mit meiner Zauber 3000 super ausbalanciert und von der Aktion her kein Knüppel. Es gibt bestimmt bessere Ruten aber ich glaube nicht ganz viele für das Geld. Ich fische sie sehr gern !
Und du musst immer dran denken das du die Rute meistens länger in der Hand hast und dann wird man die Hundert Gramm merken. Vorallen dein Handgelenk wird es dir danken wenn du 6 Std. im Wasser stehst und hunderte von Würfen durchgezogen hast.
Wenn du sie dafür bekommst, ganz klar Daumen hoch !#6

Die Ausgabe lohnt sich auf jeden Fall !!!
Wenn du noch was wissen möchtest immer schreiben,helfe Dir gerne weiter.

Gruß Volker


----------



## oldmorpheus (10. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen  Edition Seatrout und Edition Magic Seatrout (total verwirrt ich nun bin)?

@Volker: Was für Köder/Gewichte fischt Du mit Deiner Rute?
Meine bevorzugten Gewichte lagen bisher so bei 18g (Spöket+Co)
Kommt man damit auf vernünftige Weite?
Was mich etwas wundert, daß viele MeFo Ruten erst bei 15-20g Wurfgewicht anfangen. Sind meine Köder vielleicht zu leicht?
Ich fische übrigens auch die Zauber - feines Röllchen#6

@Georg: Danke für den Tipp, aber wo versteckt sich die PN Funktion - ich bin da echt unwissend|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*



oldmorpheus schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen  Edition Seatrout und Edition Magic Seatrout (total verwirrt ich nun bin)?


Gibt eine ganze lange Reihe von Edition-Ruten bei Balzer (z.B. IM6, IM8, IM10), und dabei meist auch eine Seatrout-Ausführung in 3,0m bis 3,15m .

Die Edition Magic Seatrout ist sehr leicht, viel leichter als etliche Vorgänger, oder die brachiale Magna Magic Seatrout (~305g), oder gar die Platinum Seatrout mit einer Gewichtsangabe von 335g . |bigeyes

Leicht darf die Rute zu dem spinnerten Behufe schon sein ...


----------



## Volker72 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Hallo,#h

wie Angel Det schon geschrieben hat. Der Hauptunterschied liegt im Gewicht. Die Edition Magic ist sehr leicht was aber kein Nachteil ist. Sie ist sehr robust und unter normalen Bedingungen nicht zu schrotten. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe wirst du die 100  gr. merken wenn du lange im Wasser stehst und viele Würfe machst.
Von Gewicht her fische ich alles mir dieser Rute. Das fängt beim 10 gr. Blinker an und hört beim 30 oder 35 gr. Blinker (das ist aber das höchste)auf. Übrigens fische ich die Rute auch mit Spirolino (-30 gr.).
Du hast von weite gesprochen......natürlich gibt stellen wo du weiter raus musst aber meistens ist es nicht notwendig. Überlege mal wie es kommt das die Fliegenfischer an der Küste fangen. Sie werfen mit Schußkopf 30 oder meinetwegen auch 35 Meter und fangen ihre fische. Frag mal einen Fliegenfischer wo er die meisten verwertbaren fische gefangen hat. Er wird dir erzählen das es ziemlich dicht bei war. Ich konnte dieses auch nicht glauben, es ist aber so. Weite ist nicht das entscheidenste, wichtig ist immer das Fisch da ist.
Aber keine Angst, mit der Rute kannst du kleine Köder raushauen und auch große. 
Ich habe meistens 18gr. oder 20-25 gr. Blinker und Spiro gefischt und das geht super mit der Rute. Weite kann ich dir nicht sagen.....hab das nie nachgemessen|supergri. Aber es war schon einiges. Seit dem ich weiss das der Fisch vorne beisst ist mir die weite fast egal.

Gruß Volker


----------



## totte (11. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Hallo oldmorpheus.
Ich fische auch die Edition Magic Seatrout. Bin mit der Aktion und dem Wurfverhalten der Rute sehr zufrieden. Ist vom Blank kaum klein zu kriegen. Auch die wechselbaren Gewichte im Griffstück finde ich super. So kann man auf verschiedene Rollegewichte reagieren. Als einzig negativ ist der Rollenhalter zu bewerten. Optisch ein Leckerbissen aber nicht immer praktisch. Beim Zusammenstecken der Rute fasst man nämlich gerne am oberen Korgteil an, welches Bestandteil des Rollenhalters ist, wodurch es schon mal zu Problemen kommen kann. Bei meiner ersten Seatrout habe ich den Rollenhalter so geschrottet #q, wurde aber ersetzt.
Die Wurfweite ist gut, Rolle und Schnur haben darauf aber natürlich ebenfalls großen Einflluß. Auch 90er Hechte sind für die Rute bei etwas Vorsicht kein Problem. 
Gruß
:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*



totte schrieb:


> Als einzig negativ ist der Rollenhalter zu bewerten. Optisch ein Leckerbissen aber nicht immer praktisch. Beim Zusammenstecken der Rute fasst man nämlich gerne am oberen Korgteil an, welches Bestandteil des Rollenhalters ist, wodurch es schon mal zu Problemen kommen kann. Bei meiner ersten Seatrout habe ich den Rollenhalter so geschrottet #q, wurde aber ersetzt.


Das ist ein bekanntes Problem der Balzer-Spinnruten, die einfache oder gar schlampige Griffverarbeitung. In diesem Falle sogar so Shimano-artig, daß man 2 Probleme hat.  
Also schlechter Kork, Korküberzug auf Schaum, und mangelhaft verklebte Rollenhalter oder wie hier gar mit dem Vordergriff verschraubte Rollenhalter. Das hält nur wenig fest, ist schnell abgezwungen, und einfach schadanfällig, z.B. gegenüber einem Standard-Fuji-DPS Rollenhalter. Wer sich das selber am Griff auf Standardrollenhalter umbauen kann, ist fein raus, sind an sich nur 10 EUR Material.



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hov-Micha fischt die BALZER Edition Magic Seatrout 3.15m 10-45g
> > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072


Aus dem Grunde hat Micha die auch nicht mehr.

Man kann auf die Schiene Berkley-Fenwick ausweichen, wenn man nicht zu Shimano will (s.o.), bei den Ironfeather, SeriesOne u.a. hat man dann diese "Drahtringe", auch ein potentieller Störfaktor.

Letztlich hat man da 3 Standardrutenschienen von den Labels (Balzer, PureFisching, Shimano), die alle nicht gerade perfekt sind.


----------



## Volker72 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Hallo

Da muss ich sagen das ich dieses Rollenhalterproblem überhaupt nicht habe. Im gegenteil, ich finde den eigentlich sehr gut. Er verleiht der Rolle wirklich sehr guten halt so das kein ruckeln oder wackeln festzustellen ist. Mir gefällt auch die feinjustierung sehr gut. 
Es ist natürlich auch klar wenn ich auf ein bewegliches Teil (wie dem oberen Rollenhalter)Kraft ausübe das dieses in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann.
Aber von Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist es eine sehr gute Rute.

Die oben angesprochene Fenwick Rute ist aber in diesem Preisverhältnis nicht zu bekommen. Den günstigsten Preis den ich mal erkundschaftet habe lag bei 129 €. Das sind 45€ mehr und perfekt scheint die Rute ja nun auch nicht zu sein.
Eine gute Shimano ist in diesem Preissegment  nicht zu bekommen. Da legst du auch mehr auf den Tisch. Und ob du da besser mit zurecht kommst ist auch noch nicht gesagt.

Gruß Volker


----------



## oldmorpheus (18. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Danke für Eure Beiträge.
Werde mir wohl nun aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts die Edition Rute zulegen.
2 Fragen hätt ich da noch:

1. Wie lang ist das untere Griffteil?
2. Wie funktioniert das mit dem Ausbalancieren - wo sollte der Schwerpunkt liegen?


----------



## Volker72 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Hallo Oldmorpheus,

ich habe eben mal bei meiner genau nachgemessen und kann dir folgende Daten zukommen lassen.

-Unter Griffteil 40 cm 
-Rollenhalten 10 cm
-obere Griffteil 9 cm

Also ich mache das mit dem Ausbalancieren wie folgt . Rolle mit Schnur, fix und fertig an die Rute schrauben. Dann lege ich die Rute mit der Mitte des oberen Griffstücks auf den Zeigefinger der linken Hand und warte wie sie sich auspendelt. Sie sollte ziemlich waage liegen . Kippt sie nach vorn über die Spitze hinten das Griffteil aufschrauben und von Magnetgewichten was reinstecken.
So mach ich das jedenfalls und bin da immer mit klargekommen.  

Gruß Volker


----------



## Hov-Micha (19. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Moin zusammen,

erstmal @goeddoek:

Stimmt, hab den Stock gefischt bin aber auf die Fenwick IronfeatherII 8-32g umgestiegen

WEIL:

1 Einsatz 2 Wochen anne Kyst Rollenhalter geschrottet!!
Kann nix das Teil 
Austausch nach 3 Monaten warten, hat sich leider nicht gelohnt.
Nach´n paar Tagen löste sich der Kork, also die beschriebenen Probs! Hinzu ist mir der klappbare "Hakenring" fliegen gegangen.

Der Blank ist gut, vorallem für 80Takken aber was nützt´s?
Gibt aber leichtere. Fand ihn allerdings ein wenig zu hart für´s Meefofischen (die Angelrute ihr Ferkelchen ) aber sonst ok.
Mit der Fenwick bin ich sehr zufrieden...außer das der Spitzenring kein Geflecht mag #c

TL
Micha


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*



Hov-Micha schrieb:


> Mit der Fenwick bin ich sehr zufrieden...außer das der Spitzenring kein Geflecht mag #c


Und hast Du ihn schon ausgetauscht?  Der geht ja eigentlich ganz einfach.

Ich probiere jetzt mal , ob man so eine SS304 beringte Rute mit 2 neuen Ringen am Ende (unten/oben) Schnurlauftechnisch kultivieren kann. Ansonsten müssen die Ringe halt alle runter , bei den neueren Ringen mit Einlagen aus dem Hause Purefishing (Berkley/Fenwick)ist es anscheinend noch schlimmer , da gehen nach ein paar Wochen schon Ringeinlagen hinüber. 

In Anbetracht 200m fortlaufender teurer Schnur und erwarteter Haltbarkeit und einem Top-Ringsatz aus dem Rutenbau für unter 20 EUR ist das nicht tragbar. #d 

Anbei: Die Balzer Einlagen der besseren Modelle sind dagegen meist richtig gut, da gibt es nur bei manchen Anglern Korrosionsprobleme mit den Rahmen.


----------



## oldmorpheus (20. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt nicht mehr so begeistert von der Rute, nachdem ich von der schlechten Verarbeitung höre.
Ich dachte für so viele Teuros kann man schon Qualität erwarten - oder erwarte ich zuviel? |kopfkrat
Gibt es in diesem Preissegment noch Alternativen (ohne daß ich erst Ringe oder Rutenhalter tauschen muss)?

@Hov-Micha:
Wie hast Du den Rollenhalter geschrottet? - auch beim Zusammenstecken der Rute?
Löst sich der Kork vom Griff, weil zuwenig Kleber verwendet wurde, oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Hov-Micha (20. August 2008)

*AW: Balzer Platinum Seatrout oder Edition Magic Seatrout?*

@AngelDet

Klar, Ring ist getauscht... #6
Kurz warm gemacht und runter gedreht, alten Kleber entfernen und neuen Ring mit Pattex o.ä. neu aufpflanzen! So mach ich das jedenfalls |rolleyes
(Für die die es noch nie gemacht haben)

@oldmorpheus

Naja, wenn du den alten Marktpreis siehst ist die schon etwas teurer aber schau mal was die Shimano´s, Sportex usw kosten!
Ist ne schöne Rute leider besch... verarbeitet aber das ist mittlerweile bei vielen Dingen so #c um beim angeln zu bleiben, schau mal nach ´ner haltbaren Spinnrolle für die Kyst!
Für 100€ gibt´s größtenteils nur Kaffemühlen, so hören die sich jedenfalls nach 1 Woche anne Ostsee an...alle Made in China, billichbillich#d
Meine erste Rute war´ne Balzer Magna Silver Seatrout 10-40g bei 3m...ein Traum in Qualität und Handling und das damals für 110,- DM, hab ich fast 10 Jahre gefischt #6

Ja wie hab ich den geschrottet?
Du musst/solltest ja nach´ner Salzwasserdusche deine Rolle mal kurz unter Wasser abspülen + leicht ölen/fetten.
Beim etwa 4 mal ist die untere Rollenfußaufnahme gebrochen heißt sie hat sich vom Blank gelöst und wackelt locker drauf rum!
Noch nicht so wild nur konnte ich kurz danach den oberen Teil mit dem Gewinde nicht mehr öffnen...herrlich|uhoh:
Der Kork ist von minderer Qualität, jedenfalls bei meiner Rute. Sehr porös und bröckelig.
Hab die Fenwick aber auch schon fürn Hunni gesehen, ich hatte noch mehr beschockt.

Kleiner Tip:
Schau den Küstenjungs mal über die Schulter und kuck was die so für´n Zeug benutzen und frag einfach mal doof#6
Die Woche für Woche im Wasser stehen wissen was gut ist bzw Schrott...und meist kommt noch´n Tip für´s angeln bei rum!!
Nach´n paar Minuten zuschauen weißte ja ob einer Plan vom Meefofischen hat oder ne Wurst ist:q:q

TL
Micha


----------

